# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Wanhao Duplicator 5S Mini- 3DMarkt

## 3DMarkt

*3DMarkt.at*



Wanhao Duplicator 5S Mini


 ·         *Best Layer-resolution! 0.02mm per Layer*
·         *Extraordinary Printing Speed- 300mm per second!*
·         *Massive Building Volume- 295*195*205mm!*
·         *Extremely Portable*
·         *1 Year Full Factory Warranty*


Capable of printing up to 12 litres of volume, the Wanhao Duplicator 5S Mini may exceed the customers’ expectations as it is equipped to print larger amounts than what its name may suggest.  Because of its small size, the printer is easily transported and makes for a perfect desktop placement. With an exceptional resolution of 0.02mm, the Duplicator 5S Mini provides the user with a more serious detailed 3D Printing experience and the ability to produce a range of promising goods. Functioning at a high performance, the patented extruder avoids any interruption problems that may occur and in turn allows the user to print with ease and efficiency. The Duplicator 5S is fitted with an all steel framework, which gives it a modern sleek finish and promises a long service life. Finally the ability to print big and fast in a limited space has arrived! Don’t miss out! 
 
*Advanced features:*


  • Huge building volume: 295*195*205mm!
  • One of the fastest 3-D printers in the world- up to 300mm/sec!!
  • Layer thickness: Best resolution in this price class! 0.02 – 0.4 mm
  • Fitted with a high performance, patented extruder. No clogging problems
  • Print from the built-in memory and avoid interruptions caused by your PC or USB-cable
  • All-steel frame work, super long service life
  • Industrial-grade motion system, high stability and precision
  • Speed: 20 – 300 mm/s
  • Positioning precision: 2.5 micron on Z axis, 11 micron on XY axis.
  • Overall dimensions: 460 x 530 x 480 mm
  • Shipping weight: 25 kg
  • Linear ball bearings
  • 4x20 LCD character display and turning and press control pad

*Specifications*

  Printing technology                                                                       FFF Fused Filament Fabrication

  Extruders                                                                                                1 Single Extruder

Interface                                                                                                  Print with SD Card or direct via USB Port

Build volume                                                                                       295 x 195 x 205 mm, about 12 l

  Layer resolution                             0.02mm - 0.4mm

  Print speed                                                                                           20-300 mm/s

  Position precision                                                                          X,Y Axis 0.01mm

  LCD Display                                                                                          4x20 LCD character display and multi-direction control pad

  Operating nozzle temperature                                     Recommended Maximum 230 C

  Platform temperature                                                             NA

  Supported materials                                             Prints            PLA, PET

  Filament diameter                                                3.0+-0.1mm

  Connections                                                         USB, SD Card slot

  Chassi                                                                 Extreme XV Rock Steel structure

*
MECHANICAL PROPERTY*


Overall dimensions:                                             295*195*205mm!

  Shipping Weight:                                                 25kg

  Linear ball bearings
  Precision ground Core XY.

  Snap-on, snap-off filament assemblies

 Full Extreme steel Structure

For more information please e-mail us at info@3dmarkt.at or checkout our website www.3Dmarkt.at
The following product can also be found on ebay http://www.ebay.com/usr/3dmarkt?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
You can also Find us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/3DMarkt?fref



3d-printer-duplicator-5s-mini-front-detail - Kopie - Kopie.jpg24367360-origpic-1db281.png_0_0_100_100_300_170_85.jpg24367360-origpic-0cfc1f.jpg_0_0_100_100_300_300_85.jpg

----------

